# Speech Language Pathology jobs in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## Pretzels (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey all! I'm actually looking into moving from Saudi Arabia to Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I've been looking around for jobs and I wanted to know if you guys may know of any places that are looking to hire a speech language pathologist.

I have a masters in Speech Language Pathology from the University of North Texas in Texas, U.S.A
and a Bachelors in Speech Language Pathology and Audiology from the University of Texas at Dallas in Texas, U.S.A as well.

I have about 2 years of experience and I have worked in both school and medical settings. I would prefer to work in a medical setting, but I am open to anything. If any of you have any info, please let me know


----------

